# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Miele s5210 φτερωτή μοτέρ

## Trifon Bargaui

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα.
Έχω τη συγκεκριμένη σκούπα και μου εμφάνισε πρόβλημα με έντονο θόρυβο και σκόνη που έβγαζε μέσα στο χώρο. Μπήκα youtube και βρήκα βίντεο για το πως ανοίγει η σκούπα και αλλάζεις μοτέρ. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-ryQi6V7nA
 Ακολούθησα τη διαδικασία και αφού έφτασα στο μοτέρ είδα ότι γύρω από το μοτέρ είχε κομμάτια μικρά αλουμίνιο. Βρήκα άλλο βίντεο που δείχνει πως ανοίγει το μοτέρ και το άνοιξα. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP8bdGsIX1s&t=3s
  Η φτερωτή ήταν κομμάτια. Την έβγαλα και έλυσα το μοτέρ για να το καθαρίσω. Κάπου στο λύσε δέσε κάτι έγινε και το μοτέρ δε δούλευε μετά. Ξανά διαδικασίες και για να μη τα πολυλογώ βρήκα ότι είχε καεί το τράιακ και το άλλαξα. Το μοτέρ δουλεύει αλλά τώρα μου λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό φτερωτής και ότι κανονικά τα μοτέρ δεν ανοίγουν . Μου λένε ότι πρέπει να βάλω καινούργιο μοτέρ ημιτασιόν. Δεν είναι τα λεφτά του καινούργιου μοτέρ  (μου είπαν κανένα 30αρι - 40αρι) ,είναι ότι έχω βάλει τόσο κόπο και έχω φτάσει τόσο κοντά για να τα παρατήσω τώρα+του οτι πιστεύω ότι θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση . Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι που θα μπορούσα να βρω μια τέτοια φτερωτή, έστω από κάποιο καμένο χαλασμένο. Είδα ότι ένα παλικάρι έχει κάνει ένα σχετικό θέμα για μια miele αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο μοντέλο. Το παλικάρι το μοτέρ του κάηκε και τη έχει βάλει τη σκούπα αποθήκη. Κάνουν φτερωτές και από άλλα μοντέλα; Γνωρίζετε κάποιον που θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ για κανένα χαλασμένο μοτέρ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το ψάχνεις με ρίσκα και ασύμφερο κόστος ως προς την διάμετρο εξωτερική της φτερωτής και εσωτερικής εισόδου του άξονα και του πάχους . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminum-Va...qRq:rk:23:pf:0
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...LH_TitleDesc=0

----------


## NEOMELOS

Γιατί φίλε Πέτρο ασύμφορο; Με 8 ευρό (+2 ρουλεμαν) επισκευάζει το ορίτζιναλ μοτέρ της Miele. Οι διαστάσεις διάμετροι κλπ μετριούνται.
Άργησες να ανεβάσεις τη σελίδα από το Ebay και σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση έκανα αντικατάσταση μοτέρ. Αν το ήξερα, *εγώ* θα άλλαζα μόνο φτερωτή.

----------


## Trifon Bargaui

Ebay σε λέω έχει τα πάντα 😁. Ευχαριστώ παιδιά νομίζω ότι μου λύσατε τα χέρια. Θα μετρήσω με προσοχή και θα παραγγείλω

----------


## chipakos-original

Οποιος θέλει έχω μία φτερωτή με διαστάσεις εξωτερικές 120 χιλιοστά πάχος 10 χιλιοστά και τρύπα 8 χιλιοστά. Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται έρχεται Γαλάτσι και την παίρνει. Λόγω του ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα αντικαταστήσω 6 τέτοια μοτέρ θα έχω κι άλλες διαθέσιμες φτερωτές. Φυσικά ΔΩΡΕΑΝ .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με 8 ευρό (+2 ρουλεμαν) επισκευάζει το ορίτζιναλ μοτέρ της Miele.


 + μετακινήσεις να βρεις τα ρουλεμάν , μετακινήσεις να παραλάβει το δέμα της φτερωτής , 30-40 Ε κάνει το καινούριο έστω ιμιτασιόν αλλά θα ξέρει ότι είναι καινούριο . Αν ήταν μοτέρ που κοστίζει πάνω από 100Ε εντάξει .



> Αν το ήξερα, *εγώ* θα άλλαζα μόνο φτερωτή.


 Όταν κάνεις αναζητήσεις γράφε στα Αγγλικά γιατί αν γράφεις στα Ελληνικά το πολύ πολύ να βρεις καμιά σακούλα και τα ροδάκια της συσκευής.

----------


## chipakos-original

Δόθηκε το φτερό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Όταν κάνεις αναζητήσεις γράφε στα Αγγλικά γιατί αν γράφεις στα Ελληνικά το πολύ πολύ να βρεις καμιά σακούλα και τα ροδάκια της συσκευής.


Βρε και στα Ελληνικά και στα Αγγλικά ψάχνω, απλά δε περίμενα να κυκλοφορεί σαν ανταλλακτικό. (όπως βγαίνει και από τη συζήτηση οι περισσότεροι πάνε σε αντικατάσταση μοτέρ).
Και που να το ζητάς κιόλας " Aluminum Vacuum Cleaner Motor Fan Blade".
Πάντως εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράματα. Τα δέματα έρχονται στο σπίτι και τα ρουλεμάν βρίσκονται εύκολα. Ίσως και η φτερωτή να υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό στο κέντρο, αφού υπάρχει στο ίντερνετ. Όσο για το μοτέρ αν δε ξεπερνά το 100άρι τουλάχιστον το πλησιάζει.
Καλά έκανε ο Τρύφωνας και άνοιξε το θέμα. Και αυτός βολεύτηκε χάρη στο Δημήτρη κι εγώ ξεστραβώθηκα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Βρε και στα Ελληνικά και στα Αγγλικά ψάχνω, απλά δε περίμενα να κυκλοφορεί σαν ανταλλακτικό. (όπως βγαίνει και από τη συζήτηση οι περισσότεροι πάνε σε αντικατάσταση μοτέρ).
> Και που να το ζητάς κιόλας " Aluminum Vacuum Cleaner Motor Fan Blade".
> Πάντως εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράματα. Τα δέματα έρχονται στο σπίτι και τα ρουλεμάν βρίσκονται εύκολα. Ίσως και η φτερωτή να υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό στο κέντρο, αφού υπάρχει στο ίντερνετ. Όσο για το μοτέρ αν δε ξεπερνά το 100άρι τουλάχιστον το πλησιάζει.
> Καλά έκανε ο Τρύφωνας και άνοιξε το θέμα. Και αυτός βολεύτηκε χάρη στο Δημήτρη κι εγώ ξεστραβώθηκα.


Εγώ δεν ήξερα ότι μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει φτερό και πάντοτε τα πέταγα σκουπίδια, τώρα θα κρατάω spare μήπως και χρειαστεί κανείς άλλος. Αντικαθιστώ κάθε χρόνο περίπου 25 με 30 μοτέρ οπότε θα κρατάω μερικά τεμάχια για ανταλλακτικά, δεν είναι ούτε κόπος ούτε τον χώρο μου πιάνουν.Δεν ξέρω αν το λένε Τρύφωνα το παιδί που ήρθε και το πήρε, έγιναν όλα τόσο γρήγορα.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ο Τρύφωνας άνοιξε το θέμα και δηλώνει περιοχή Θεσσαλονίκη. Ο ίδιος μάλλον αποκλείεται. Ίσως έστειλε άλλον.
Αλλά και αυτό με τα, "κράτα το μπορεί να χρειαστεί". Τι να πρωτοκρατήσεις, πόσα και για πόσο. Και άμα δεν υπάρχει και χώρος γίνονται, "κάπου είχα, αλλά που".

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ο Τρύφωνας άνοιξε το θέμα και δηλώνει περιοχή Θεσσαλονίκη. Ο ίδιος μάλλον αποκλείεται. Ίσως έστειλε άλλον.
> Αλλά και αυτό με τα, "κράτα το μπορεί να χρειαστεί". Τι να πρωτοκρατήσεις, πόσα και για πόσο. Και άμα δεν υπάρχει και χώρος γίνονται, "κάπου είχα, αλλά που".


Και θα χρειαστεί κάτι ΠΑΝΤΑ αφού το πετάξεις γμτ....

----------

mikemtb73 (13-01-19)

----------


## Trifon Bargaui

απ οτι είδα ebay, δυο διαστάσεις κυκλοφορούν με κοινή διάμετρο για τον άξονα, 125μμ και 112μμ. Αν κρατήσει κάνα 2 απο κάθε διάσταση δε πιάνει καθόλου χώρο.
Εγώ παράγγειλα απο Κίνα μια στα 112μμ , δεν ήθελα να γίνομαι φορτικός στο φίλο τσιπάκο με ταχυδρομεία και τραβήγματα. Θα κάνει κανένα μήνα να έρθει βέβαια απο Κίνα, αλλά δε πειράζει, έχουμε μια εφεδρική της πλάκας και κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας.  
Τώρα για το αν αξίζει που ειπώθηκε. Χωρίς να το κατέχω και πολύ, είδα οτι τα ιμιτασιόν είναι λιγότερα βατ απο τα γνήσια, ειδικά αυτής της τιμής που μου πρότειναν. Τι διαφορά στην απόδοση θα έχει;,;, δε ξέρω. Σίγουρα όμως θα έχω κερδίσει την ικανοποίηση οτι το έφτιαξα  :Wink:

----------

